# Zeiterfassung



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2008)

Zeiterfassung für Aufträge in einer Werbeagentur! - Webbasiert kennt jemand sowas!?

Es sollte für den Mac und Pc zur Verfügung stehen! - Timelog2 zum Beispiel, gibt es das zufällig auch für OSX?


----------



## Navy (1. Oktober 2008)

Da bietet sich (mal wieder) egroupware an:
http://www.egroupware.org/index.php?page_name=wiki&lang=de&wikipage=ManualTimesheetIndex

PS: Das nächste mal etwas mehr Geduld im Chat, dann hättest Du Deine Antwort schon erhalten


----------



## Art the Artist (4. Dezember 2008)

Wie wärs damit?

http://mite.yo.lk/

Gruß
Art


----------



## Womball (4. August 2010)

Wir nutzen als Zeiterfassung http://www.logmytime.de
Die ist webbasiert und sollte daher auf PC und Mac laufen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. August 2010)

Hallo,
wer darf den jetzt die Community Version von egroupware verwenden? Die ist ja wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe kostenlos.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Flex (26. August 2010)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> wer darf den jetzt die Community Version von egroupware verwenden? Die ist ja wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe kostenlos.
> 
> Viele Grüße


 


> EGroupware is available and usable free of charge



Jeder. 
Nur falls du Modifikationen veröffentlichen möchtest oder einen Fork machst, muss dieser unter der gleichen Lizenz stehen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. August 2010)

Hi,
danke ersteinmal. Was ist den ein Fork?
Ich steig bei denen auf der Webseite nicht so ganz durch.
Wo ist den der unterschied zur normalen kommerziellen version bzw. warum sollte ich dann Geld für die Software ausgeben, mal abgeshen davon wenn ich die Entwickler unterstützen möchte?
Oder sind die Kosten nur für das Hosting und den Support der Software?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mavericklp (10. September 2010)

Ich habe mich letztens auch mit dem Thema befasst. Dabei bin ich auf Kimai gestoßen. (http://www.kimai.org/) 

Das Programm ist für freiberufler ausgelegt und läuft auf einem webserver mit PHP. Jedoch kann man das Programm sehr gut auch als arbeitszeit rechner benutzen, wenn man fest in einer Firma angestellt ist.

Vor allem ist das Programm kostenlos und leicht zu bedienen. Sogar der Quellcode ist leicht verständlich. *g*


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. September 2010)

Hallo MaverickIp,
Kimai habe ich auch schon gefunden. Was mir an egroupware gefällt ist das es eben auch eine Projektmanagement etc. gibt.
Aber wenn man nur eine Zeitverwaltung benötigt ist Kimai natürlich eine sehr gute Alternative.

Viele Grüße


----------

